# Hoe clock in te stellen op GMT+1?

## tdm

in het /etc/rc.conf file kan ik de clock wel UTC of LOCAL invullen, maar hoe kan ik de clock in stellen op GMT+1 (de nederlandse tijd) en/of de de tijd aanpassen?

----------

## Zu`

Tijdzone instellen is niet meer als een symlinkje naar /etc/localtime :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/gentoo-x86-install.xml#doc_chap16

De tijd juist zetten kun je met het commando date (man date) of je kunt dit automatisch doen door ntp te emergen (emerge ntp) en dan ntpdate te runnen.

Ik doe bijv.

```

ntpdate ntp.belnet.be

```

en dan wordt m'n klok automatisch gesynchroniseerd met die ntp server.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> De tijd juist zetten kun je met het commando date (man date) of je kunt dit automatisch doen door ntp te emergen (emerge ntp) en dan ntpdate te runnen. 

 

Je kan dit ook met rdate doen, vb: 

```
rdate -s ntp1.belnet.be
```

en je kan er ook een scriptje van maken door de volgende tekst in het nieuwe bestand /root/zettijd.sh te zetten: 

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "***TIJD SYNCHRONISATIE***"

echo -n "Oud :   " && date +%d/%m/%G\ %H:%M:%S && rdate -s ntp1.belnet.be && echo -n "Nieuw : " && date +%d/%m/%G\ %H:%M:%S

echo "***KLAAR***"
```

en als je dan het commando "/root/zettijd.sh" aan /etc/conf.d/local.start toevoegt gebeurt de synchronisatie bij het opstarten.

PS: voor mensen die pandora hebben als provider raad ik ntp1.belnet.be aan, ntp.belnet.be is soms niet bereikbaar en de timeservers van pandora zijn niet nauwkeurig

----------

## tdm

Bedankt, het 'date' commando werkt perfect na wat lezen van de man pages  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *tdm wrote:*   

> Bedankt, het 'date' commando werkt perfect na wat lezen van de man pages 

 

Whehe, daarvoor werkte het date-commando al even goed   :Wink: 

----------

## iKiddo

Als ik switch tussen win98se en gentoo gaat mijn klok telkens drijven. Ik ben net in Gentoo geweest en er staat nu in mijn (win) klok 23:33  :Sad: 

Iemand enig idee hoe dit te voorkomen? Ik heb zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam naar /etc/localtime gelinkt en in rc.conf staat hij op local.

Op mijn moeders PC met gentoo1.2 doet hij het wel goed  :Sad: 

----------

## tdm

Ik heb, na het goed zetten van de tijd met het date commando in Linux, mijn tijd in windows 1 keer goed gezet, en sindsdien blijft die goed staan.

Heb je dat al geprobeerd?

----------

## iKiddo

Ja al duizende keren  :Sad: 

----------

## Zu`

 *iKiddo wrote:*   

> Als ik switch tussen win98se en gentoo gaat mijn klok telkens drijven. Ik ben net in Gentoo geweest en er staat nu in mijn (win) klok 23:33 
> 
> Iemand enig idee hoe dit te voorkomen? Ik heb zoneinfo/Europe/Amsterdam naar /etc/localtime gelinkt en in rc.conf staat hij op local.
> 
> Op mijn moeders PC met gentoo1.2 doet hij het wel goed 

 

In je /etc/rc.conf moet ook staan:

```

CLOCK="local"

```

----------

## iKiddo

 *Zu` wrote:*   

>  *iKiddo wrote:*   [...] en in rc.conf staat hij op local.[...] 
> 
> In je /etc/rc.conf moet ook staan:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Handig dat je mij meteen er boven quote, hoef ik niet te knippen/plakken.

----------

## water

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem.   :Sad: 

----------

